# Canned Pumpkin



## Chef Munky (Feb 23, 2009)

I've finally done it.I cleaned out my cupboards today.

Found a can of Libby's 100% Pumpkin.Read the expire date April 2006.
Like OMG!!!!! 

Think it's any good? 


Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 23, 2009)

It's not worth guessing.  Chuck it and buy a new can the next time you need canned pumpkin.


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not that expensive of an item.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 24, 2009)

No! That's why the pull dates are on the can.


----------

